# Sheep chair for goats and hoof trimming?



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

I ordered a sheep chair in hopes that it would make hoof trimming go better for me and my goats. It's not arrived yet, but a sheep guy that I know said these wouldn't work well for goats. Has anyone tried this and if so, how did it go?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of one? I have never heard of a sheep chair.


----------



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

Sure! Here's quick vid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would not work well for goats. You would be better off with a milking stand.


----------



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

I waffled between the two and chose the cheaper option, LOL!! I'm going to give it a whirl and see if it's a total fail, deep sigh...


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

If it doesn't work you can always get a few sheep :thumbup:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

sheep become very docile when you flip them over on their backs like that but I don't think you will get a goat to lay still like that. Let us know how it works for you. I use a milk stand and show them I am more stubborn than they are and I usally win. lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

That will end badly with a goat...

I agree that a sheep freezes upside down and you can do stuff with them. Any of the goats I've known would thrash, kick you in the face, knock the chair down... And that's if you managed to flip them into it...

If money is an issue make a stand or buy one off Craigslist or something. It will be money well spent.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh...? I'm thinking probably won't work for goats, but I might consider one for my sheep


----------



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL, eventually I win! It's a battle every time! It wears me out1


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanna see a video of a GOAT in one of those chairs!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like groovyoldlady's thought, I would like to see that too...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be careful that it doesn't put undo pressure on the goats lower spine. Sheep have more
padding and less spine sticking up than dairy goats. I don't know about the meat breeds!
Be careful and good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Be sure and take a video cause I think it's going to be a rodeo. lol​


----------



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

Aaahahahaha!! I'm sure it will be!! It's a circus now!!


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I've thought about getting (or rigging) a chair for our goats. One of our farm hands trims the hooves of our big males by flipping them on their backs with the horns resting in his lap. They hang out like that for a good 15 minutes, and there's some thrashing, but it's much easier since ours were never trained for milk stands.


----------



## lucaslivestock (Jul 29, 2015)

*A better way*

I had zero success trimming hooves on a milk stand...almost lost fingers several times. So I bought a game wench made for slaughtering deer/elk that attaches to the back of the truck. Then I bought a calf-weighing sling from Jeffer's and attached it to the wench, and just hauled them up off the ground a little. Worked like a charm, especially if I have a helper feeding treats to keep them occupied. The down side: I'm not a vet, but I suspect it's hard to breathe and bad for their rumen to be suspended like that. So I only do it after rain (softer hooves make faster trimming) and I try to work really fast. I have a video of it if any one is interested.


----------



## rjmattes (Jul 10, 2015)

lucaslivestock said:


> *A better way*
> 
> I had zero success trimming hooves on a milk stand...almost lost fingers several times. So I bought a game wench made for slaughtering deer/elk that attaches to the back of the truck. Then I bought a calf-weighing sling from Jeffer's and attached it to the wench, and just hauled them up off the ground a little. Worked like a charm, especially if I have a helper feeding treats to keep them occupied. The down side: I'm not a vet, but I suspect it's hard to breathe and bad for their rumen to be suspended like that. So I only do it after rain (softer hooves make faster trimming) and I try to work really fast. I have a video of it if any one is interested.


I'd love to see the video!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A goat will not sit still, they are not the same as sheep.


----------

